# 2016 U.S.VTA Southern Nationals in Music City U.S.A.



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Darkside Productions and myself would like to welcome you back to another great year of some of the best U.S.VTA racing anywhere in the world. Robert Dirla and Thunder RC Raceway will be hosting the event the 6th year in a row. We will be looking to break new grounds and records with a host of great things like reduced entry fees ,bigger and better prizes, best competition and of course plenty of trophies to go around. We will also be adding the I.R.O.C. to the program to go along with the PRO VTA Invite class. I am expecting this years U.S.VTA Southern Nationals in Music City U.S.A. to completely dominate over events of the past five years. I look forward to seeing the best, middle and every average Joe racer from all across the U.S. to be under the Thunder Dome come Sept 22-25th

DARKSIDE Promotions and Risk Sciences presents the

2016 U.S.VTA Southern Nationals in Music City U.S.A.

Date:
Sept 22nd-25th

Where:
Thunder RC Raceway 
810 Cherokee Ave
Nashville,TN 37207

Call me at 615-851-1876

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/di...nt.cfm?id=5014

Base format:
Thursday 22nd
Practice and setup 5pm-midnight
Friday 23rd
Practice and setup 12 noon till midnight
Saturday 24th
Doors open at 6am for Practice/setup/pics/driver meeting
Qualifiers start at 11am
Sunday 25th
Doors open at 6am for LCQ and Mains

Classes:

Pro Invitational Class sponsored by Risk Sciences 
a. must have TQ'd or finished in the top 5 of one of the following events running U.S.VTA rules: Scale Nats(Chicago) Southern Nats(Nashville) Summit Nats(Ft Wayne) Halloween Classic(Cleveland) Snowbirds Nats(Orlando) U.S.VTA Pavement Nats (FL) or the U.S.VTA National Points Series
b. sponsored or unsponsored 
c. Pre glued HPI VTA wheels and tires as handout 
d. handout Novak VTA Boss 25.5, built by Charlie and/or Bob Novak. Built to be as equal as possible. One motor per racer
c. battery will be tech for capacity with the ICharger. NEW Rule is 6000 mah. Must use the same battery, limit 2.
e. simple points system 1-10, lowest amount of points wins. tie breakers will be times and laps
f. limited to 10 racers
g. random sort and starts using all 3 types: rolling, lemans, inverted
h. 6 rounds at 10 min each

I.R.O.C. GT Class
USVTA
USGT
17.5 TC
13.5 12th Scale
Jr VTA FREE Class

Fomula 1 sponsored by Alpha RC Raceway/Armory Hobbies

Google Plus
https://plus.google.com/u/0/110031093043388815405/posts

lots of pictures here
https://plus.google.com/u/0/11003109...8815405/photos


----------

